# Mängel am Spiegelabo



## dotshead (10 September 2005)

> a, ich möchte den SPIEGEL als E-Paper testen und kann die aktuelle und die nächsten 2 folgenden Ausgaben gratis lesen. Wenn ich auf den SPIEGEL als E-Paper danach nicht verzichten möchte, brauche ich nichts zu tun. Ich erhalte den SPIEGEL als E-Paper für nur EUR 3,20 pro Ausgabe statt EUR 3,40 im Einzelkauf und kann jederzeit kündigen. *Andernfalls melde ich mich innerhalb von 3 Tagen nach Veröffentlichung der zweiten Ausgabe*



Schöner wäre es, wenn ich nach dem Probeabo, explizit bestätigen müsste, dass ich das Abo weiterführen will und es sich nicht automatisch verlängern würde. 

Andernfalls melde ich mich innerhalb von 3 Tagen nach Veröffentlichung der zweiten Ausgabe. IMHO missverständlich, muss ich das Probeabo nach dem 2. Erhalt schon kündigen?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2005)

1. wird klar und deutlich auf die Verlängerung  hingewiesen

2. braucht niemand verzweifelt nach der Stelle zu suchen, wo die Abmeldung erfolgen soll

Der Vergleich ist und  bleibt peinlich und lächerlich 

cp

PS: die Diskussion dreht sich um Handypay und nicht um Spiegelabos. Nur der unsägliche Vergleich
hat mich das Beispiel ergänzen lassen


----------



## dotshead (10 September 2005)

Klar und deutlich verstehe ich anders. Und im Bestellfenster taucht kein Preis mehr auf.


----------



## dotshead (10 September 2005)

Und wieder die unsägliche Abtrennung von Postings, die so aus der Diskussion gerissen, keinen Sinn mehr ergeben.


----------



## Bomi (11 September 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Klar und deutlich verstehe ich anders. Und im Bestellfenster taucht kein Preis mehr auf.


Wozu? Das Probeabo ist doch kostenlos, es entstehen im Gegensatz zu anderen Angeboten nicht sofort Kosten. Und vorher heißt es eindeutig:


> Ja, ich möchte den SPIEGEL als E-Paper testen und kann die aktuelle und die nächsten 2 folgenden Ausgaben gratis lesen. Wenn ich auf den SPIEGEL als E-Paper danach nicht verzichten möchte, brauche ich nichts zu tun. Ich erhalte den SPIEGEL als E-Paper für nur EUR 3,20 pro Ausgabe statt EUR 3,40 im Einzelkauf und kann jederzeit kündigen. Andernfalls melde ich mich innerhalb von 3 Tagen nach Veröffentlichung der zweiten Ausgabe ([email protected]).


Darübr hinaus wird das Bestellformular in einem separaten Fenster *vor* der Seite mit dem obigen Hinweis angezeigt, ich kann da also jederzeit durch einen einfachen Klick zurückwechseln und nochmal nachlesen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass sich dieses Angebot nicht an unbedarfte, ahnungslose, einfach abzuzockende Kids, sondern an Erwachsene richtet - und die verfügen über ausreichend Orientierungssinn, um die ggf. nochmals einzusehenden Informationen erneut abzurufen. Schließlich erhalte ich nach dem Ausfüllen/Abnicken der Bestellung eine Mail mit Passwort, mit dem ich das Abbo explizit aktivieren/bestätigen muss...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 September 2005)

*Spiegel*

_So, auf Wunsch den Teil *dieses Postings*, der sich auf *shortpay* bezog, abgetrennt und *hierher* verschoben:_



			
				shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> So verkauft zum Bsp. die Zeitschrift Spiegel ihre Artikel für 0,99 Cent.


Na, so ganz stimmt das ja nicht:


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Artikel ist einzeln für 0,50 € abrufbar.


Abgesehen vom fragwürdigen "Content" :spitz: manch anderer Anbieter, führt der Spiegel


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> So funktioniert es: *Artikel kaufen*


Schritt für Schritt - und für jeden verständlich - in sein Angebot ein


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> So funktioniert es
> 1. Artikel kaufen
> ...
> 2. Dossier kaufen
> ...


und bietet - nicht zu vergessen - für diejenigen, die es trotz aller Ausführlichkeit dennoch nicht verstanden haben sollten, das hier, nämlich:


> Unterstützung bei Problemen und Fragen zu Registrierung oder Sicherheit bei Firstg*** erhalten Sie unter [email protected]***.** oder der HOTLINE 0221/26***


----------



## tuxedo (12 September 2005)

Im Gegensatz zur Shortpay, wird beim Spiegel-Abo von vorne herein klar gemacht, dass es sich um ein Probe-Abo handelt, das Kosten nach sich zieht. 

Anders bei Shortpay:
Bei Shortpay werde ich dazu aufgefordert meine Handynummer einzutippen, noch bevor die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebots erwähnt wird. Es wird dem Kunden nicht mal erklärt, weshalb die Nummernüberprüfung nötig ist, was in meinen Augen eigentlich unlogisch ist, denn wieso sollte ich meine Handynummer überprüfen lassen, um ein bislang kostenlos erscheinendes Angebot nutzen zu können?

Danach gibt es eine minimale Veränderung des Fensters, aus dem die Kostenpflichtigkeit hervorgehen soll. Tatsächlich erscheint in der Fußzeile lediglich ein leicht zu übersehener Kostenhinweis. Kein anderer Text im Fenster weist die Kostenpflichtigkeit aus, geschweige denn den Hinweis, dass durch das Eintippen des später zugeschickten Codes, der untenstehende Preis akzeptiert wird.....

Der Vergleich zwischen dem Spiegel-Abo und Shortpay hinkt so stark, wie der zwischen Supermarkt und Shortpay. Und daran wird sich nichts ändern, so lange Shortpay versucht, den Kunden so lange wie möglich im Unklaren über die Kostenpflicht und über den Preis zu lassen.


Gruß
Matthias


----------

